# Legend gear?



## BIGRAY2014 (Mar 13, 2014)

thinking about purchasing from these guys? Are they legit with their products because money don't grow on trees and don't wanna send for some bunk shit? Any one give me the heads up please!!!!


----------



## solidassears (Mar 13, 2014)

From my experience, Legend is g2g! Quick shipping, well packed, looks great; the  gear I got was crystal clear.


----------



## Uplifted (Mar 13, 2014)

A little research and you will see that alot of members are satisfied.


----------



## StanG (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## BIGRAY2014 (Mar 13, 2014)

THANX BRO, Im putt'n an order together this week!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 14, 2014)

Legend seems to be legit!


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

heard of some shipping issues but nothing as of recent


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 18, 2014)

if there is a shipping anton will reship, he is a stand up guy! raws have been tested along with most of the other products. No worries here man.

and welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## BIGRAY2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

thanx guys


----------

